# Hi Yall Love your site!



## HarleyD (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey everybody I'm Carrie and I am Momma to...

Harley a 7 y.o. Red Roan Gelding Quarter
and
Merle a 9 y.o. Red John Mule

And I take care of.....

4 Belgians (Kate, Jill, Julie, and Tom)
1 Morgan/Arabian (Briscoe)
2 Arabains (BoAnn, Shadey)
1 Pinto (Bodacious)
3 Quarters (Dan, Denny, and Buck)
1 Molly Mule (Jane)
and last but not least
2 Donkeys (Jack, and J.J. aka Jack Junior)

I cant wait to meet ya'll and hear about all of your horses and to share pictures and stories of the crazy things that mine do.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Please post pics of your horses for us to see, we love pics!! :smile:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome!! Yes we loooove pictures, so if you have any feel free to share!

What a crew you have!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome, and like the others have said - pics please! We all love admiring what we don't have


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome Harley D 
you sure have lots of horses to look after 
also looking forward to seeing you around here


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi. Sounds like you've your hands full.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum-you sure have a lot of critters to take care of! & yes, we do love to look at pictures.


----------



## HarleyD (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome yall. Yeah they are a handfull and definitely keep me busy but I wouldnt trade them for anything. 

Here are some pics of my babies for ya.


----------



## HarleyD (Feb 12, 2012)

Here are just a few more. Can ya tell I have really nosey horses and it makes for some pretty good nose shots. Sorry about Merles mohawk. I quit roaching his forelock and am trying to get it to grow out so its in that wild stage in this pic. LOL


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I love the black horse 
all the others are very nice as well


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

welcome to the forum!


----------

